# Slow, Medium, and Fast Fishing weekend..



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The best way to describe my weekend fishing was slow, medium, fast. The green river was very slow, the lake was medium action, and the bows from shore was lightning fast action. The guided trip was a disappointing we only boated 5 fish two salmon and 3 pup macs. We were out of Lucerne bay and tried for the trophies for a couple of hours but no hookups. We got back about 3 pm and me and my buddy did some target shooting. I call it that because the bows were spawning and stacked up on the docks like crazy. It was like shooting fish in a barrel (never understood that term) we got a couple dozen in an hour or two and decided to give the spawners a rest. About ½ way through our fishing people saw us just killing it and they decided they wanted to smell what my breath smelled like. We had about 14 people get elbow to elbow with us. They were fishing bait and thought they hit the gold mine! The next day we had some remote troll problems cut our trip short and some sleepy campers that really cut the day short. We did manage to boat some kokes (by the way they were delicious!) and had a estimated 8-10lb mac that came unbuttoned from the lucky before it got to the boat. We finished our night at the green where the flows were still really low, we both stuck a couple but none in hand. Everyone we spoke to had similar results. It was a fun trip and boy oh boy what a difference downriggers make you can really control the speed and depth of your presentations now I just need 15K to get that new boat&#8230;. Here are some pics I hope you enjoy!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

NICE REPORT. Disipointing that one of my favorite rivers is not fishing well.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good report orv, at least you managed to get some fish and hang with your buddy!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Still sounds fun to me. I'd love to catch some kokanee and then have my way with all the bows. Good job.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You got two species I have never caught before, looks like a fun weekend!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job Orvis getting into better this time. Looks a great time.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the post, hopefully next time you catch the lunker....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

So I just ordered a cannon sport troll for my little boat to play with this summer. I hope to get this downrigger fishing figured out before I can afford the larger boat. My buddies dad's boat was in the background a monster 28ft open bow, more of a wakeboarding boat but he did mount a remote troll and 2 riggers on it, so it pretends to be a fishing boat. He did manage to scratch up his hull really bad pulling it up on the shore like that.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks like a awesome time fishing. Sorry the river was slow & sorry no big uns to mention, But it beats work right?? Those are some pretty bows also!!! I think im going up there the 1st or 2nd weekend in June, Hopefully the macs will wake up by then!!! :?

I have no idea how to ose a down rigger, But from what I have heard you need one if you are planning on fishing any deeper than 50-60 feet. I hear that leaded line wont go down as far as the downrigger no matter how much line you have out


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Use a 6 oz banana wieght in head of your leader. Thats what I have done in the past. riggers are the bomb and you will get to know how to work them in a heart beat. Just a couple of pointers, have a reel that is easy to adjust the drag. spinning reels are not the greatest for down rigging. When you have to turn that front drag knob every time you let the ball down, then tighten it up when your done...sucks. then trying doing it in a hurry, because you marked a fish on the sonar and need to go up or down fast. star drags are easier but the sweetest reel out there for rigging is a spinning reel with a bait feeder option. these reels have two sperate drags, used to spool out line under control with live bait. But when it comes to rigging, flip the lever, down go's the ball, when you hit the desired depth, just flip the lever again your ready for action on the main drag. second is getting your release set right, it's not that improtant, but having to yank you line out of the release to reel in your fish, kind of takes the fun out of watching your pole flip up.(though it does set the hook) when you put your line in the release, pull it out a couple of times and see what kind of tension you have. to loose go deeper in the release, to tight, bring it out. most of important watch the sonar depth, don't want to be snaging bottom and getting a 8 or 10 pound ball stuck. carry some wire cutters just in case.................... :roll:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report orvis1.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you made it over here! Now when we going fishin?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Good to see you made it over here!


I've been looking in from the outside, time to start adding some post again.



orvis1 said:


> Now when we going fishin?


You free on June 6th, 7th or 8th ??


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The 7th and 8th look open. Should we hit our favorite stream or some area lakes from the boat?


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Let's hit the stream, I've been wanting to fish it all Spring.


----------



## Dylansgrandpa (Apr 14, 2008)

I saw you at the boat ramp. They were checking your License. It sounds like you had fun.


----------

